# Need Help Norcent DVD RECEIVER



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

* 

We have a Norcent DVD Reciver System DP1800 

Everything looks good. except the subwoofer . it has sound coming out. but MANY times smaller sound than the other speakers. a wisper compaired to shouts from the others. 

I did the sound test that shows on the screen. the only noted problem there shows center right.
nothing sounds on that test.

( my hubby is a drummer. and bass 
and the bass drum is that bottom end missing. NONE of that sound!
when he watches the Tower of Power DVD)
I cut off a new piece of wire to make sure the wires are hooked. they are.

so is there something on the remote?? or system panel. I can turn up the volume on the bass sound from the subwoofer?

( this is a older system. we had only used 3 speakers with the few dvds we rented. 
we allways had used our vcr. so now getting into useing THE NEW AND BETTER stuff like DVD LOL.
not understanding the control of the sound out of system. . LOL old stuff you could balance the sounds. but on to the NEW. a DVD player.

HELP Please :sweat: :time-out::thud: *


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Do you have the manual for it? You must turn the subwoofer on in one of the menus.

http://ec1.images-amazon.com/media/i3d/01/A/man-migrate/MANUAL000046484.pdf


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you. yes I checked that thing on the screen. that had the off and ons. its on for sure. as I said. it is playing the bass tones. but at a HUGE whisper. as the others are VERY loud!

This system make be old now. we had it a long time before we ever used > the new tec they came out with LOL< I was just hopeing there was a tunner for that subwoofer.

and of you're kind help is so heart thankfull from us. ((( BIG HUGS)))


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It is hard to say what the problem is, there are so many possibilities. It is probably not worth it to have it fixed. You could take it to a repair shop and ask for am estimate on repairs. Maybe it is time to buy a new system! :yes:


----------

